

Deferred Objects - rlevin
http://developtodesign.com/js/deferred-objects/

======
kls
Dojo has had a very good deferred pattern for quite a while now and was one of
the first toolkits to implement it. There a quite of few people that use the
word promise for the same construct as well. So if you see an article talking
about JavaScript promises it is a similar pattern.

~~~
rlevin
Yes, it seems you can use them interchangeably; for example, the jQuery
Deferred API doc page mentions that they've based it on CommonJS Promises
proposal.

